# Periphery



## Ghost40 (Aug 3, 2013)

Put photos up from Periphery at Summer Slaughter last night in Silver Spring. Didn't care for most of the bands, but Periphery was amazing. Anyway:

Zenfolio | David Knife Photography | Concert


----------



## Handbanana (Aug 3, 2013)

Exactly what this forum needed. lol I kid.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 4, 2013)

Some excellent shots, man! Very nice!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 9, 2013)

Great job dude!!! I am gonna work hard like you said and try to be able to do shots at shows like this. Really dig the shot of Nolly by himself, the lighting is perfect. 

What was your basic camera setup that you used?


----------



## Ghost40 (Aug 11, 2013)

For the Slaughter tour I used a Canon 1D MKIIn, and a Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 lens. I usually use a Canon nifty-fifty but I decided to break out the Tamron since it doesn't get much use. The particular picture you are referring to was shot at F2.8, 1200 ISO, and 1/120. 

Periphery was a blast to shoot. A photographer's dream if you will. They were all very aware of the photographers in the pit, and Misha like to stop and acknowledge us.


----------

